# What are your faults and virtues?



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Hehe, I'm just feeling a little nosy today and was wondering.... What would you say your worst faults and best virtues are? :wink: Just curious! 

Seeing as I'm the one to put this question out here, I'll go first. 

My faults? As much as I would like to say that I don't have any, and that I'm perfect ( :angel2: ), I'd say my worst fault is that I'm horribly impatient. I am a definite "go getter" and when I'm on a mission of sorts (doing chores, planning something, etc.) I can't stand it when I have to wait for one reason or another! I do try to be patient, but it's an uphill climb... Following the impatience, I tend to procrastinate and I have a fiery temper when someone finally manages to goad me into it. 

Virtues seem to be a bit harder to define... Hmmm... Well, when I set out to do something, I DO it! Heaven and earth will be moved before I give up on something I've put my mind to. Although, a few people I know say that this is a fault; I'm not sure if they're correct or not. :shrug: Ummm... Hmm, there must be more things, surely! Okay, I have a keen sense of justice and while this can easily swing to the wrong side of the pendulum (wanting to make sure that the offender is properly chastised), it irks me to no end when someone has gotten the short end of the stick or they're being bullied. I love helping people learn new things (still not sure how that works out with my tendency of impatience, but that's for another day), and I work hard. :wink: 

Your turn! :greengrin:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Faults: Prideful. I'm so bad that sometimes I'm proud for not being prideful :doh: 

Virtues: I love helping people. It's my greatest joy :greengrin:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Virtue: I'm a giver... I love to give away, eggs, goatmilk, yogurt, cheese... soap.. whatever I can

Faults: Where do I begin?.. Impatience really rang a bell with me too! I want to do it now! never want to wait... I'm also a bit too fond of red wine...


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

My biggest fault: I'm addicted to perfection. (According to my much more laid-back grandmother...) :wink: 

My biggest virtue: I'm extremely hard-working. (My fault demands it... :roll: ).


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Well... I can be a witch with just about anyone or anything, tick me off and I'll remember it. I tend to repeat myself ALOT
I worry too much about what others think/feel about what I say or do.

I put others before myself, most often too often then I become "witchy" because I get no gratitude (a fault as well as a virtue because a good deed shouldn't expect "thanks")


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

Some of my faults: I get angry easily and say/do things I regret later. And I am too protective - maybe even to the point of selfishness.

I like to donate to good causes and give things to everyone.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Faults: I'm a huge procrastinator. I hate it and am really trying hard to break that habit. 

Virtues: I love deeply and am fiercely loyal. And I'm good at keeping track of those important loose ends.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Well I have many faults: Currently I am dealing with trying to figure out how to be more sensitive. I know that most of us have to deal with confrontation. I am so direct- so factual- and so to the point and even tho what I am saying is true and I am not exaggerating or yelling.. I am intimidating.. i am often insensitive and offend people I suppose because I am so authoritive. I don't mean to be intimidating but people like me and want to please me, they feel loved by me so when I have to confront an issue.. I forget that I come across so harsh. I often feel others pains too much. Most of us can re-act to fear of some sort. I am learning to only take what I am responsible in the Lord's strength and not my own.

I feel people's pain. I have an empathy overload. I joke that when one of my kids gets hurt.. i feel it before I even know about it. "My knee hurts.. ok.. who got hurt today cause I feel your pain.. stop hurting yourselves!" I ache all over the more family I have.!! Sometimes the weight i carry for others can make me almost not able to get out of bed. I am learning to give it to God and trust Him to lead me to what my part is in helping others.

I have a gift with animals and children. I have a way with animals and children desiring my acceptance. I can also communicate with some animals in an way that is unusual to some.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Well lets see.

Virtues: Strong work ethics, Well strong ethics in general. (I still believe that someones word or hand shake should mean as much if not more then a written/signed agreement). I was raised to give someone the shirt off your back and the last bite of food even if it meant you would go cold and hungry. Flexible. Learned to take time and smell the daisy's. I enjoy helping people. 

Faults: I do not like to be used as a door mat. Even though I will be patient and kind, bend over backwards to help someone out I learned to not get stabbed in the back (the hard way). I will speak my mind which sometimes I should probably just bite my tongue. I can have a temper but that normally only shows when pushed way too far. Also a little OCD, my hubby can't stand how OCD I am at times. . . Such as nothing can go in the sheep feed bucket. Nothing! No other items, no mail (as we check the mail when at the sheep field), not even water and of course no other type of feeds (because mineral differences)!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Faults? Me????? Ok...Just kidding: I waste too much time on the computer (I SHOULD be outside feeding goats right now!) I have trouble "following through" and finishing projects that I start. I'm lousy at dieting!

Virtues: I am a hard and thorough worker. I am an attentive wife and mother. I am very creative! I can make people smile. But my greatest virtues come from my Lord Jesus who has me new!


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi Caitlyn,

Fault: I've been pondering this thread all week trying to figure out what is my biggest fault before I posted, I have several. :sigh: I think I am mean. Because I have very little tolerence for people who lie or who do not follow through with what they say they are going to do. I will hold on to these things for months and then I have a hard time ever trusting dishonest people again. I need to learn how to forgive but more importantly forget.  

Virtue: I try to be very giving and I like to do random acts of kindness, like buying the food for people behind me in the drive thru line at Taco Bell or someplace like that, then I race away, it's fun.


----------



## Frog pond farm (Feb 21, 2012)

My faults? Um... Anger issues and laziness at times  

Virtue? I know when to be quiet, well really its that i'm quiet :greengrin:


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Faults: I find myself doing things the hard/long way. I think that's from having goats because you have to go the hard ways with them!  I tend to not have much patience and get angry about the smallest things, but with the Lord guiding me I'm trying to correct this. I do/say things at the wrong time and regret them seconds later. I can also be lazy and spend too much time on the computer. Oh! I almost forgot, I'm also a huge procrastinator. My mother is the exact opposite of this so she gets angry at me often! 

Virtues: I have empathy for people to the point I do things to help them out. Even if it's the simplest thing as praying. I may not be perfect but I try my best at everything that I do.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

This has been a good forum. We all learn from each other and it helps keep me humble. I made a coffee cup.. it says.. "In the Lord's strength only."


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Faults: Spontaneity: I have tons of energy up front for a project, but seeing through... phew! Very hard (the goats are a great practice ground here for sustained continuity). Sensitive in the extreme, so cannot tolerate a lot of people (read "cannot tolerate a lot of BS"... not a fault, really, but practicing non-judgement is a serious day-to-day practice for me). I'm an empath, which means it's too easy for me to take on other people's garbage (another reason I'm not a social butterfly)

Strengths: Most of all, I am a deeply devoted mom, wife, and spiritual seeker. Spontaneity: I have tons of creativity in all areas, and am a great Idea Person (DH, OTOH, is the grounded see-it-through one between us  I am also super at inspiring people. When I dedicate my mind and heart to something I have pretty ferocious concentration, discipline and work ethics. I'm an empath, which is extraordinary for gaining insight and understanding and then knowing how to support someone.

I guess both lists could go on and on here so I'll stop :roll:


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

Faults: I sometimes talk to much and over explain things. I can be bossy...I like to do things my way around the home and farm. I am chronically late by a few minutes.  I have a hard time completing in house projects. :roll: 
Virtues: I am a dedicated daughter and mother. I am very capable and I work hard.
I think that I can do everything [hmm...that may be a fault...] I am creative/artistic. I like to be in service to others...sometimes. I am in tune with nature. I'm smart and I know a lot of cool stuff.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

These have all been so great to read, guys! :grouphug: I found myself nodding in agreement with a lot of these things, and boy howdy does it make me feel better knowing that I'm not the only person with faults here! :wink:


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

Faults: I can be quick to anger. I over extend my self and have a hard time saying no. 

Virtues: Empathy is huge for me. I love giving of myself and I am very determined (this can also be a fault). 

God has blessed me in so many ways and many times our biggest faults can be used for good.


----------

